# Headphones, which one?!



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

I need help in choosing a decent headphone in the 100-200$ price range. There are so many headphones available, with so many reviews, that it's impossible to choose one. Is there anyone with some experience in this field that could help me?

Thank you1 :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Audio Technica line includes several headphones in that price range. The studio monitors provide very clean sound with no 'bumps' in the range of human hearing. I have used the M40_fs_ phones for years now with no complaints - _except_ - the covering on the ear pads deteriorates over time. It doesn't effect the sound, but it does look shabby.

Here is a link to one of the sellers; I've done business with them with no problems (and the price is right).

http://www.zzounds.com/item--AUTATHM40FS


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're only going to listen to classical, a good option is the AKG K701 (i think they're about $200).
They are a bit light in the bass department but have great resolution and soundstage making them a very good match for classical (not so much for other genres). What's your source?

Edit: they're 259 on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K-701-WHITE-HEADPHONES/dp/B000EBBJ6Y


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^^^... but Q701s, apparently slightly better bass according to reviews (if they are to be believed).


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

KRoad said:


> ^^^^^... but Q701s, apparently slightly better bass according to reviews (if they are to be believed).


also, more expensive...the k is already a bit above his budget...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I have absolutely no complaints with my Sennheiser HD380 pro headphones. Sturdy, collapsible, (fairly) flat response, comfortable... Of course, that's all to be expected with German engineering. Great reviews, too.

Well, okay, just one complaint: It comes with a long coiled cord which, while nice for not getting tangled, seems to get in the way rather easily. Sound quality is superb, though.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I think there is a topic already...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I have two big Headphones, both 'Sony'. One is wireless (and noisy), it uses few batteries and is total waste, given to me as a Souvenir.
The other one is wired, I've been using for 5 years and is very good: MDR - XD200


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

vertigo said:


> If you're only going to listen to classical, a good option is the AKG K701 (i think they're about $200).
> They are a bit light in the bass department but have great resolution and soundstage making them a very good match for classical (not so much for other genres). What's your source?
> 
> Edit: they're 259 on amazon
> ...


what do you mean by what's your source?


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

I started another topic because most of the other topics on this subject are "old', maybe there are some new headphones in the market at the price range that i'm looking for. =)


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

another thing, for classical music, open or semi-open is better than closed-ear hp , am i right?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

conclass said:


> another thing, for classical music, open or semi-open is better than closed-ear hp , am i right?


It really depends on the environment you plan to listen to.

If you plan to listen indoors where you are not disturbing anyone, and no one is disturbing you, it makes sense to go for open headphones: the air circulation allows a better aural experience.

If you are primarily living in and out of hotels or travel in planes, trains, taxis, buses - open headphones are antisocial and useless for listening to classical music unless you crank up the volume and then risk hearing deafness.

In the latter situation, closed back headphones are ideal. They insulate you from the outside, reducing the volume requirement of your music and attenuate unwanted noises.

'Noise-reduction' headphones are all zhit and expensive - a product of overmarketing a specialist headphone set for specific environments. You can try them out at any airport when you go flying. They are the biggest waste of money unless you are a pilot in a cockpit and not moving.

I prefer closed back headphones because of my lifestyle. I don't disturb others, and the sound quality from some of the best closed back headphones make it a really uplifting experience to be able to travel without hearing screeching tyres; screaming mobile phone users and unwanted noise.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've a pair of Sennhauser. They are really good.

Before that I had Panasonic wireless which were terrible. Avoid!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a pair of open air Sennheiser HD 590. I have used them for many years and really enjoy the sound quality. I can also listen for several hours without ear fatigue, which I have experienced on less expensive headphones. I would certainly buy another set of Sennheisers if something happens to these. I accidentally stepped on them one day and broke the bridge and Sennheiser repaired it for only $50.00 and I had it back in about two weeks. Great service and a lot less expensive than buying a new pair!










I don't think you can buy these new anymore but if you are looking for quality headphones you should look seriously at Sennheiser.

Kevin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, Kevin. What is meant by the term "open air" headphones?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

samurai said:


> Hi, Kevin. What is meant by the term "open air" headphones?


Open air or open back headphones cover the ear, but have a grill on the outside so that air can flow freely, resulting in a much more natural sound and more comfortable fit at the cost of letting in ambient noise. Closed back headphones, on the other hand, isolate the ear from the outside, providing a bit of noise insulation at the cost of slightly less-clear sound and potentially sweaty ears.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

You should take your inquiry here http://www.head-fi.org. But educate yourself a bit more by perusing the threads there on your topic before you start asking for advice.


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, that's where i'm inquiring right now. The thing is that there are so many options in the market that you end up not knowing what to buy. But so far i've heard that the Audio Technica ATH-AD700 is what i'm looking for. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Once you get into headphones they can be addictive. I have five pairs at present. 2X Open / 2X Closed 1X Half-Open.
I vary which I use according to their different sound signatures. Beyond a certain price point (and there is enormous variation in what is charged for the same product at different shops within the same country - so shop around) it becomes a matter of preference. I use them to compensate in what I perceive as weaknesses in the recording. Too little/much: bottom, middle, or top end, for example. I do this in preference to adjusting the tone controls on my amp. 

Though I do not really like them for general listening but rather for use as a mixing tool, I find the Beyerdynamic DT880 to be the most genuinely flat-response phones at this stage - almost "painfully" honest and colour free. For general classical listening you can do a lot worse than the mentioned AKG Q701s. Very balanced, very comfortable with good mids (essential for classical) and a second to none soundstage. They are open cans.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If you get good cans and a program to EQ precisely, you can get by with just one pair.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

conclass said:


> what do you mean by what's your source?


I mean what format is your music in and if you amplify it.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

bigshot said:


> If you get good cans and a program to EQ precisely, you can get by with just one pair.


...or you can use your ears and put on a fresh pair of cans as needs require and dispense with the program if money's no object and variety is the spice of life, nicht?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> Open air or open back headphones cover the ear, but have a grill on the outside so that air can flow freely, resulting in a much more natural sound and more comfortable fit at the cost of letting in ambient noise. Closed back headphones, on the other hand, isolate the ear from the outside, providing a bit of noise insulation at the cost of slightly less-clear sound and potentially sweaty ears.


Yes exactly!

I have owned closed ear headphones before and although they do close out extraneous noise they do get sweaty and uncomfortable for me after a while. And since I only listen with headphones at night when it's quiet anyway the HD 590s are perfect for my needs. I think I paid around $300 for them new several years back. The most I have ever spent on headphones but they have been worth every penny.

Kevin


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

No, i don't amplify it and most of the formats are mp3 and flac.


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

vertigo said:


> I mean what format is your music in and if you amplify it.


No, i don't amplify it and most of the formats are mp3 and flac.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ KC and KP, Thanks, guys.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

conclass said:


> *No, i don't amplify it *and most of the formats are mp3 and flac.


Unfortunately, that takes most decent headphones out of the equation...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Not the Sennheiser Amperior:










These are designed with extra low impedance for easy driving from an iPod or smartphone.

They will still sound better with a portable amp in any case.

Btw - DJ headphones like these are closed back: they insulate external club music noise so you can concentrate on the music. They are extremely lightweight and not sweaty either. You can wear them for hours comfortably - they're designed that way, so you don't have the limitations of the open air headphones, nor the stuffiness of the closed backs.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Are these the ones that Tyll reviewed (or was it a beyer model which looks like those)? If I remember correctly he gave them a great review..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't use headphones a lot now, but the ones I have are Bose Quietcomfort 15s. Yes, audiophiles will quail and scurry under small rocks! But I was flying a lot when I got these, and for that sort of thing they're great.

BTW the on-the-ear design provides just as much noise cancellation as the over-the-ear design, and is more comfortable.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

vertigo said:


> Are these the ones that Tyll reviewed (or was it a beyer model which looks like those)? If I remember correctly he gave them a great review..


Not sure....the Sennheiser Amperiors are reviewed on the hifi.org website.

They are stunning. I thought the HD25 MkII with the Zumobius cable upgrade was brilliant and then these came along. Now that I've worn mine in, I might switch the Zumobius cable over but to be honest - they're brilliant as stock headphones even without a headamp.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Head_case said:


> Not sure....the Sennheiser Amperiors are reviewed on the hifi.org website.
> 
> They are stunning. I thought the HD25 MkII with the Zumobius cable upgrade was brilliant and then these came along. Now that I've worn mine in, I might switch the Zumobius cable over but to be honest - they're brilliant as stock headphones even without a headamp.


I found the review...Tyll agrees with you

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/most-excellent-sennheiser-amperior-and-hd-25-1-ii


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

So I admit defeat. 
320 kbps MP3s sound a little better than 192 kbps MP3s. I found out after conversion 320->192, using 'COWON jetAudio', listening with my wired Sony headphone I mentioned in page 1 or 2. 
The difference is unrecognizable when you listen with speakers though.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Not sure....the Sennheiser Amperiors are reviewed on the hifi.org website.
> 
> They are stunning. I thought the HD25 MkII with the Zumobius cable upgrade was brilliant and then these came along. Now that I've worn mine in, I might switch the Zumobius cable over but to be honest - they're brilliant as stock headphones even without a headamp.


Aha! Cables!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> So I admit defeat.
> 320 kbps MP3s sound a little better than 192 kbps MP3s. I found out after conversion 320->192, using 'COWON jetAudio', listening with my wired Sony headphone I mentioned in page 1 or 2.
> The difference is unrecognizable when you listen with speakers though.


You did make this evaluation using double-blind procedure, right?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

My guess is that Sennheiser know what they are doing and have listened to their DJ faithful followers and HD25 fans for years. 

They have not updated the HD25 II for years....! Then the Amperior finally comes along and it blows the competition out of the hi-fi arena. For the price point, it's definitely a highly recommended best pick headphone set for someone who wants closed back headphones.


----------



## footaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

I am no expert but I have been using the "Sennheiser HD-280 PRO Headphones" for the past 2 years now and I absolutely love them. I feel the sounds are distinct and crisp and the fact that they are collapsable, very durable, and comfortable make them a real treat for just under $100. 
You can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000065BPB/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i01


----------



## Kelt (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD598's which sound fantastic and are very comfortable to wear for extended periods (this is more important than you think!) Those are about $250, though.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Kelt said:


> I have a pair of Sennheiser HD598's which sound fantastic and are very comfortable to wear for extended periods (this is more important than you think!) Those are about $250, though.


Welcome to the board Kelt! This is what I would likely buy if something were to go wrong with my HD 590s. I saw that Amazon has these for around $205 and you can even get refurbished for around $170. I don't really care for the tan color but after all I'm not making a fashion statement. I just want the best sound I can afford.

Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

footaholic said:


> I am no expert but I have been using the "Sennheiser HD-280 PRO Headphones" for the past 2 years now and I absolutely love them. I feel the sounds are distinct and crisp and the fact that they are collapsable, very durable, and comfortable make them a real treat for just under $100.
> You can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000065BPB/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i01


I'll second that, though most of my listening is via floor-standing or bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You did make this evaluation using double-blind procedure, right?


I can't find any info about that procedure in that program.

Speaking about breakable Headphones, I had a *Panasonic* Headphone in 2004-2007 era, but it finally broke. It's price was around 50$.
So I didn't pay much next time I bought a Headphone, and this Sony I'm using only costed 30$ and it's quality is near perfect. Don't need to mention that my hearing isn't 10/10 and I wouldn't buy a luxurious *Sennheiser* headphone even if I had the money!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

That's your loss 

I still have a pair of mint Sennheiser HD280Pros. 

They're a great headphone for their price - very good for classical music particularly, however they have to be burnt in before reviewing them!

They sounded utterly miserable out of the box and trying to run up 100 hours of burn in was painful. Once burnt in, they are a great set of head_clamps. Expect a good deal of head_aches for long term use. Don't bother trying to listen to them whilst wearing sunglasses or glasses. They just don't work. The positioning of the supraural cups are very important and too much distance, they sound miserable once more. 

Having said that, they are great for insulation and very hard to beat at that price. For less than US$100,the difference between the HD280Pros and cheapo $50 ones is much greater - the HD280Pros come across as a much more expensive head_set.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No trouble with 100 hrs. here, via TV. Mahler would soon do it, too.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My HD-280 pros broke, not the speakers but the metal strip inside the headband, I'm looking to refit them someday, great pair of headphones. When they broke I saved up and got a pair of HD-650s, they're very good but I do miss the isolation of the closed back.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> No trouble with 100 hrs. here, via TV. Mahler would soon do it, too.


Don't watch TV nor listen to Mahler lol


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> My HD-280 pros broke, not the speakers but the metal strip inside the headband, I'm looking to refit them someday, great pair of headphones. When they broke I saved up and got a pair of HD-650s, they're very good but I do miss the isolation of the closed back.


Nice upgrade!

I liked the old HD600s...not so sure about t he HD650s.....the HD800s are cool though 

I'm more of an Ultrasone Pro900 listener though. Love the spaciousness of its 3 dimensional sound. Really sounds live - which is the way music in headphones should sound - rather than dead.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Don't watch TV nor listen to Mahler lol


So, then you haven't heard the news of Mahler SQs unearthed.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

What??!!! 

You're joking, right? 

Because I wouldn't know the difference if you weren't...! I need to hear them to believe it 

I didn't think the string quartet form appealed to Mahler ...his personality seems to contrast so starkly against my ideals that string quartet composers are almost imperfect humans working to perfect the expression of a perfect form


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Head_case said:


> What??!!!
> 
> You're joking, right?
> 
> ...


And with that, we'll all gather down by the river.

Yes, yes, just kidding.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha...!

I trust my better intuition and awareness of Mahler's tiff with the Austrian Viennese circles of intellectuals and Magister Sigmund Freud who spent significant quantities of his energy dissing Mahler to presume that Mahler wouldn't be attracted to the string quartet form 

His is definitely large scale symphonic textures. 

Hmm. Maybe I should sign up to Tweeter for up to date tweets?

Or is it called Twitter, for updating twits?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Head_case said:


> Hmm. Maybe I should sign up to Tweeter for up to date tweets?
> 
> Or is it called Twitter, for updating twits?


No, no, it's Twitter, where twits update their tweets.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I still like the concept of RSS feeds. 

Surely there must be a Twitter equivalent to give the days' news in a RSS feed of a single txtmsg


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> No, no, it's Twitter, where twits update their tweets.


Is it true that Mahler had extra-big tweets?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Is it true that Mahler had extra-big tweets?


He had opponents who were extra big t..ts


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I have purchased excellent headphones in the past, but they all have suffered the same problem.

The radial hinges, being sheathed in plastic, frequently split open. What I've had to do is take some metal wire and twist it around the hinges to keep the headphones from falling apart. I treat my headphones gently, but they have all suffered the same fate after a few years.

These days, I use earbuds: they don't have the excellent sound that I'm looking for usually, but I realized how little I even use headphones anymore. The speakers in my room are very good, likewise in my car--so I get along well enough without excellent headphones.

I've looked at various models over the past few months, but almost all of them are sheathed in plastic. Unless the hinges are metal, I don't think I'll be investing in new headphones any time soon. None of my friends have had this problem with headphones, but I always do. Just lucky, I guess. =\

Which ever model you take, please be sure that the hinges are sturdy and that people haven't had many problems with it.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Novelette said:


> I have purchased excellent headphones in the past, but they all have suffered the same problem.
> 
> The radial hinges, being sheathed in plastic, frequently split open. What I've had to do is take some metal wire and twist it around the hinges to keep the headphones from falling apart. I treat my headphones gently, but they have all suffered the same fate after a few years.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-HE-6-HiFiMan-Headphones/dp/B005S3EIOS


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

vertigo said:


> http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-HE-6-HiFiMan-Headphones/dp/B005S3EIOS


You know something? This has piqued my interest...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

it should...they get great write ups. I've yet to try it though. I'm piqued, but I need to eat some days too...can't buy too many headphones lol. 

The Sennheiser HD25 series are great if you are breaking your hinges. All the parts are replaceable. In fact, my hinges have never ever broken on these...they are DJ designed, and designed with one cup swinging 90 degrees and made robustly but lightweight so there are fewer moving parts to break.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Novelette said:


> You know something? This has piqued my interest...


Apparently they're amazing...there are many reviews around the net..
But they're very power-hungry...you'll need to spend an equal amount for a suitable amp..

Although, if you listen mainly to classical, you might want to check these out (actually I ordered them today for myself). They look pretty sturdy...also they don't require any crazy amp...


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I don't use headphones a lot now, but the ones I have are Bose Quietcomfort 15s. Yes, audiophiles will quail and scurry under small rocks! But I was flying a lot when I got these, and for that sort of thing they're great.
> 
> BTW the on-the-ear design provides just as much noise cancellation as the over-the-ear design, and is more comfortable.


Couldn't agree more, I love my QC15, frequency response aside (and at my age a lot of the top end is gone anyway) I can hear into a recording and score as if for the first time in some cases. While not as refined as my long departed Stax electrostatic earphones with their own dedicated tube earphone amp, they are still very good and fairly comfortable.

The downside is that they do build up warmth after a while. I can get through a 90 minute work with no problem but at that point I do need to let my ears air out for a bit. Some people I know won't use any make earphones, they don't like the feel or how it presents a sound field.


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Audio Technica ATH-M50 and Beyerdynamic DT660 are great closed-back headphones in the price range $100-200


----------

